# Solved: DHL shipping service



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

anyone have any experince with them. www.dhl.com I just sent a package. how good are they. There cheaper then UPS and FEDEX


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

lexmarks567 said:


> anyone have any experince with them. www.dhl.com I just sent a package. how good are they. There cheaper then UPS and FEDEX


Hi, lex I have used them and I have had good luck with them.
Much faster than UPS. They were called Airborne Express.
Barry


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I was wondering what happend to airborn express. DHL took them over


----------



## Pistoff (Oct 5, 2004)

vreyens said:


> Hi, lex I have used them and I have had good luck with them.
> Much faster than UPS. They were called Airborne Express.
> Barry


I agree with vreyens,
They not only get it to you on time but it is not near 'beat-up' when you receive it!


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

i also like them because they tend to leave things by the door regardless if anyone is home. for UPS i always have to leave a note on the door for them to leave the package at the door.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

mshabsovich said:


> i also like them because they tend to leave things by the door regardless if anyone is home. for UPS i always have to leave a note on the door for them to leave the package at the door.


havn't had that problem with UPS


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

We have a good UPS guy here and he always leaves things at the front door. If weather is bad he will also open the porch door and sit in inside.

He even waves hi when he drives by.

If you use Firefox you can get the Track Package extension.

http://www.trackpackageextension.com/instructions.html


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

when i had a computer shipped to me, i left a note on the door telling them to leave the computer at the door if i wasnt home. they ignored the note and took the computer back to their facility which is like 30 miles from my home. a long weekend was coming up and i wouldnt get the pc till Tuesday. it was Friday. i couldnt wait so long for it. I had to drive all the way down to their facility to pickup the PC. i didnt want to wait, im very impatient. i guess their worried about it getting stolen or something, and they dont want to be responsible. but by leaving them a note doesnt that wave the responsibility from them?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

how do they bill you I sent my package he receved it but I still have not been billed. they the card number they took a $1 out but thats it.Do they send a in voice once a month like ebay


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

lexmarks567 said:


> anyone have any experince with them. www.dhl.com I just sent a package. how good are they. There cheaper then UPS and FEDEX


I work as a shipper receiver lex. Currently we use DHL (DHL bought out Loomis/Mayne to get a foothold in North America) for small package deliveries and in general I find them to be very fast and reliable. The few occasions I had to do traces to find parcels went effortlessly and were resolved fast.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Good company and fast


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok finily got billed. I gues they bill you once a month so you send all the pacages you want them then bill you a month later just like ebay


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Update Im having trouble getting a package. what does this mean

Consignee premises closed. Will attempt again next business day. 

that was as of 3:30PM friday and as of 8Pm its in transit on troy. So where is it. did they attemped to deliver it to the wrong address. heres the time line 

1:43 pm With delivery courier. Troy, MI

3:52 pm Consignee premises closed. Will attempt again next business day. Troy, MI

6/8/2007 8:41 pm In transit. Troy, MI

looks like they delivered to the wrong address

EDIT either the ebay guy or DHL got the zipcode wrong. they got 48088 its supposed to be 48089 could this be a problem


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

the wrong zip could be causing a problem, they probably use it in a similar manor to the post office. But if the city and state are correct all that should do is slow it down.


> Consignee premises closed. Will attempt again next business day.


all that means is that when they showed up to deliver it there was no one there to sign for it. If they follow the same practices as here they will make 3 attempts to deliver it before giving up and leaving a note at the consignees telling them the package will be at blah blah address available for pick up during regular business hours. I'm not sure how long they will hold on to it there before returning it to you but I would guess maybe 5 business days.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

then they delivered to the wrong address. as i would have heard them if then came. i was home.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

NO PACAKAGE  they got the wrong address but tracking don't tell you the full address. Also tracking has not been updated. still says 6/08/2007 whats going on wheres that engine


----------

